# This is How School Administrators Respond to a SEXUAL ASSUALT ?????? I'm Speechless....I mean WTF !



## thirteenknots (Jan 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484277459407228936

If I........I can't post it.


----------

